# Joan Smalls at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (x24)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2015)

Besten Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die sexy Lady!:WOW:
Tobi


----------



## cloudbox (21 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Joan!


----------

